# 1st stabilized call and CA finish



## jbowers (Nov 26, 2014)

Here is my first attempt turning a stabilized grunt call and also trying a CA finish. The BLM burl came from @DavidDobbs . The CA finish I sanded to 2000 grit and used an auto buffing compound on a rag. I kept the lines simple on this one and I think it turned out pretty well.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2014)

Great looking finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know a thing about calls but I know for sure you nailed the finish! Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice work, Josh. I like the finish and need to spend some time and figure it out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbowers (Nov 27, 2014)

I had been wanting to do aCA finish for awhile, but I was scared of messing it up. I was kind of forced into it with this call because for some reason the wipe on poly I usually use stayed tacky and would not cure. I know now why so many of you on here use a CA finish now, it really brings out the detail and grain in the wood


----------



## jbowers (Nov 27, 2014)

I think I may need to either get a micro mesh polishing kit or a buffing wheel. I think I could get a little more shine if I did. If anyone has any advice on them I would be glad to hear what you think


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

I love the micro-mesh for wetsanding... others swear by paper. The MM is, obviously, more expensive, but I get a good number of calls out of each so it isn't so bad. I buff on a wheel after MM. Tripoli then red jewellers rouge then carnauba wax (to add a little scratch protection). Instead of buff and polish many use HUT or Mothers Finest plastic polish and get equally good results.

Bottom line, I don't think MM and buffing wheels are required for achieving what you want, though I do like them. Where in NC are you? If close enough to SE NC, I'd be glad to have you for a visit... or there is a group of callmakers from NC/SC/VA that will be getting together up near Jacksonville in a few months.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbowers (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm from Lexington about 20 minutes south of Winston Salem


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe not worth a 2 hour drive just to experiment with MM and buffing wheels... but the callmakers "turnathon" in late February might be of interest. If you're not already using the THO game calls forum, you should check it out - there are some great resources there. Scroll down on the main forum page and look for the section titled "2015 NC Turnathon" for details and dates in the get-together. Last year was the first year we did this in NC, and we had a ball. Last year there were 5 or 6 of us in attendance, turning calls and sharing tips and techniques. Hopefully we'll add a few more this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I think you made the right call on keeping the lines simple! With that finish and figure lets the piece of wood speak for its self

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 27, 2014)

jbowers said:


> I think I may need to either get a micro mesh polishing kit or a buffing wheel. I think I could get a little more shine if I did. If anyone has any advice on them I would be glad to hear what you think


Andrew from Haddenhailers has a video on YouTube that I use and I think I get a pretty good shine. Not saying it is the only way but look at his calls

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice work Josh!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks great. Love stabilizing. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow turned out really nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

